# Several Newbie questions...and to think I found the answers to many more already!



## scoop1970 (Jul 17, 2014)

First, great group! I am learning a ton about the DVC Timeshares which I am super interested in purchasing the first few weeks in October after a work bonus.  I've gotten a lot of questions answered from the forums; thank you!

Six questions that I still had:

1.  In a DVC thread here, someone made a rather cryptic mention that "if you want to have the Polynesian as your resort and you want to be there during high times (my words)" then you may have to buy directly into that resort instead of just using points (so you can plan 11 months out).  Is the Polynesian that sought after?  I was just curious.  Or is this statement true for any resort during high use times like summer, spring break etc?

2.  I was going to originally buy around 125 points but noted that in this forum somewhere, someone said to buy closer to double that.  It's just me and my young daughter, so I think a studio would be fine, but is it one of those things were I'm gong to find that its hard to book even 7 months out with that few points and if I had more I could get a bigger room and ostensibly find it easier to book?  


3. It looks like the smart thing to do is to buy at any WDW resort, probably one of the cheaper ones and then use those points at other more expensive resorts.  And that, most of the time if I have backups, and are flexible in my times, I'll be fine--so for example, I could buy at WDW Resort X and then if I want to stay at Resorts Y or Z in May, I could do that.  I've heard from most folks that booking seven months out is still pretty flexible.

5.  Also, why is it cheaper to buy a timeshare on here than in the resale store?  I assume it must be the commission diff but was just curious.

6. Is there a listing somewhere of the current Maintenance Fees for each WDW resort? 

*********Thank you all*********************

Thank you!


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 18, 2014)

> 1.  In a DVC thread here, someone made a rather cryptic mention that "if you want to have the Polynesian as your resort and you want to be there during high times (my words)" then you may have to buy directly into that resort instead of just using points (so you can plan 11 months out).  Is the Polynesian that sought after?  I was just curious.  Or is this statement true for any resort during high use times like summer, spring break etc?



there is currently NOT a poly DVC resort, so this is just a general statement for high demand options (both high season, limited villa types and popular resorts).

also, summer is not high season for DVC owners.  early december is the real tough one.  fall in general is busy and you should plan to book very early.

if you want to stay in the hotel side of the poly, DVC is not the answer at all.



> 2.  I was going to originally buy around 125 points but noted that in this forum somewhere, someone said to buy closer to double that.  It's just me and my young daughter, so I think a studio would be fine, but is it one of those things were I'm gong to find that its hard to book even 7 months out with that few points and if I had more I could get a bigger room and ostensibly find it easier to book?



buy only what you need (especially if you can book 10-11 months out).  you might buy an extra small buffer if point costs change due to a reallocation, but that's only an extra 10%, 20% tops.

edited to add: it is easier in general to book 1BRs than studios, but if you are willing to settle for a studio at SSR, you will typically be ok.



> 3. It looks like the smart thing to do is to buy at any WDW resort, probably one of the cheaper ones and then use those points at other more expensive resorts.  And that, most of the time if I have backups, and are flexible in my times, I'll be fine--so for example, I could buy at WDW Resort X and then if I want to stay at Resorts Y or Z in May, I could do that.  I've heard from most folks that booking seven months out is still pretty flexible.



this can work sometimes.  especially if you book exactly at the 7 month window when the window opens first thing in the morning.  and maybe if you are successful surfing the waitlists sometimes as well.

but there is also a reason people pay extra to buy those more expensive resorts...

the best general rule over at the DIS is to "buy where you don't mind staying."  demand might change and you might get "stuck" there...



> 5.  Also, why is it cheaper to buy a timeshare on here than in the resale store?  I assume it must be the commission diff but was just curious.



where are you seeing these cheaper prices?



> 6. Is there a listing somewhere of the current Maintenance Fees for each WDW resort?



here is a great thread at the DIS:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2823943


----------



## komosatp (Jul 18, 2014)

scoop1970 said:


> 5.  Also, why is it cheaper to buy a timeshare on here than in the resale store?  I assume it must be the commission diff but was just curious.





chalee94 said:


> where are you seeing these cheaper prices?


It's important to realize that DVC has an active right-of-first-refusal process, and they often exercise it for points priced to low.  A few sneak by them every so often, but those are exceptions.

Its far more important to buy the number of points you want, rather than get a few extra at a lower price. Any savings you might get buy buying a few extra points at a slightly lower buy-in price will greatly be outweighed by paying dues on those points over the life of you contract.  So don't be penny-wise & pound-foolish by focusing on closing costs, price-per-point, etc., over getting the right contract.


----------



## mickeymorse (Jul 19, 2014)

scoop1970 said:


> First, great group! I am learning a ton about the DVC Timeshares which I am super interested in purchasing the first few weeks in October after a work bonus.  I've gotten a lot of questions answered from the forums; thank you!
> 
> Six questions that I still had:
> 
> ...



Welcome to Tug and enjoy learning how to get the most from timeshares. I know I'm still learning a ton.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 19, 2014)

Many of us own some Disney points - I own 90 AKV based points brought from one of the resale stores. Funny thing is, I have never used my personal DVC points - I rent them using a rental broker. But I have stayed MANY times at DVC resorts via exchanging. And I truly prefer the 1bdr units over any STUDIO units - just too small and they ONLY have kitchenettes - like a small refrigerator with paper dishware and a microwave -- really. You can't heat up a bowl of soup or make mac & cheese.

But I also stay at the very nearby non-Disney resorts - the rooms tend to be larger and the TV stations are not 90% Disney product placement. I once left my nephew in the DVC LR and fell asleep first; he knew almost NOTHING about the Disney parks before going to bed, but at 7AM he knew almost everything -- all night long, he watched the various Disney park channels -- it was scary what a 12yo could learn in 9 hours - roller coasters, water parks, plunge rides (Tower of Doom), Kali River Rafts, shopping at Downtown Disney, places to eat @ $35+/head for a hamburger, etc. And every Disney song every written along with Disney tee-shirts, Disney hats, Disney charms, Disney cups, Disney, Disney, Disney ... 

But if you are getting that bonus and want to buy DVC Points -- go for it. And remember, your young daughter will grow and getting bigger. Get the 1bdr point values - most have 2 full bathrooms. My 12 yo nephew slept in the LR for the week and totally used his bathroom as his changing room.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 20, 2014)

Buy where you think you will be happy staying in almost all the time.  Once you know which resort you are interested in, see how many points you would need for a week (or how long you think you will normally go for) - in a studio.  Give or take a few points.  I know that BLT, VGF & Poly in the future will take a few more points than say OKW, BWVs standard, etc.

You now need to decide if you want to go the resale route or direct.  Almost everyone will recommend resale as long as you are fine with the restrictions, have some patience and know that Disney can buy that contract back. You will save a ton of money this way.

If you buy direct, quick and painless.  Also - you can buy the resorts that are sold out by Disney even though the guides try to push the resorts they are selling now, Aulani and GFVs I believe.

Good luck!  Keep us posted.


----------



## presley (Jul 20, 2014)

I believe the Poly was building mostly studios and 3 bedrooms.  If you are okay with studios and only wanting to stay at the Poly, buy those direct as soon as they are on sale.  The prices go up during the sales process and you'd get your best deal on day one.

If you don't mind staying anywhere, then buying at Saratoga Springs on resale is often the best value.  

You need to look at the point charts for actual weeks that you would want to go since they vary considerably throughout the year.  Dvcnews.com has all the latest pricing and point charts.  Mouseowners.com has a forum that is really good about DVC membership and use.  Here is a prediction thread on pricing for Poly  http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89659   There are several very detailed threads on the Poly construction and plans on that site, also.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Jul 20, 2014)

scoop1970 said:


> 2.  I was going to originally buy around 125 points but noted that in this forum somewhere, someone said to buy closer to double that.  It's just me and my young daughter, so I think a studio would be fine, but is it one of those things were I'm gong to find that its hard to book even 7 months out with that few points and if I had more I could get a bigger room and ostensibly find it easier to book?



I think you should look at what it will cost you to stay x number of days, and then buy a contract with 25 points above that number in order to account for future increases when they shift the point chart.  It will cost you more admin/transactional costs to add on in the future if you lack enough points rather than to pay the MFs for 25 extra points.


----------



## scoop1970 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful advice; it is much appreciated. I had always thought I would go low and just get a studio but will definitely keep it in mind, the 1 bedrooms.  I did see that Poly will open up for timeshares soon--that so exciting.  I'm sure they may be out of my price range but I'll definitely wait on those to go on sale just in case.  

I've heard great things from people that have SSR, although I'd prefer it to be a little closer to the parks so I think that's my backup for sure.  And I am definitely going resale.  As several people have pointed out I can rent my points out if I want to exchange them for a cruise or whatnot.  

I also love the idea of Animal Kingdom although it's off the beaten path too.  

I think my order will be this:
1.  Poly (if I can afford, we'll see)
2.  Wilderness Lodge (the rooms look pretty cheesy but it's close to MK and the holidays there are supposed to be outstanding).
3.  Animal Kingdom (I'm a little worried we'll be hoofing it to a restaurant a half mile away with a little one; I don't think she's so into exotic cuisine) 
4.  SSR--I truly think this would work out great as well; so it's a win/win for me!  

Thank you again,
Susan


----------



## frank808 (Jul 22, 2014)

I say stay at ssr once to see if you like the resort or not. SSR was where I bought many years ago to stay on site at disneyland.  Bought it to use to stay at grandcal, paradise pier and disneylaand hotel before grandcal villas were built.  It was also a good use of points then but now its crazy.  Well have never stayed at any wdw resort till now.  Have stayed in 1br villas at boardwalk, beach club villas and ssr. 
 I like ssr the best so far.  Close walks to bus stops and pools.  I don't know what people are complaining about ssr buses.  They have been plentiful, fast and not crowded. Parking is easier and closer than bcv.  Rooms look better upkept with modern furniture and appliances.  I have a broken vcr/dvd player at bcv versus a modern blu ray dvd player at ssr.  Now bcv and  bwv do have the boardwalk area with a lot more restaurants and nite life than ssr.  More options to get to epcot and hollywood studios by way of water shuttle.  Although ssr is short water ride to downtown disney with more food and entertainment options. Also bcv has the best pool area for kids.  Although we just goto typhoon lagoon or blizzard beach each afternoon when we want to swim.  
I guess to each there own but try the areas yourself.  Just a little positive post about ssr only good for cheap buy in.  I am of the minority that would gladly stay at ssr instead of bcv and bwv.


----------

